# Copying Multiple File Names???



## cresing (Feb 6, 2006)

Is there a way that I would be able to copy multiple file names within a file folder? I have a folder that contains 400+ files and I need to copy all of the file names into excel. Copy and pasting each one seperatly will probably take me all day to complete and I really do not want to do it that way. So I am hoping someone can help me out here. Thank You!


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Would CTRL + A copy all of them and then you can paste?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

If you want to select more than 1, hold CTRL whilst clicking the ones you want.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The 2 suggestions above will copy the files. Cresing wants to just copy the filenames as text into Excel.

I think you'll have to do each one individually by right-clicking each file, select Rename, Ctrl-C to copy, then Ctrl-V to paste into Excel.

Once you get into a rhythm it shouldn't take too long. This is the way I do it, though I've never had to do 400+, that would be a nightmare.


----------



## harishadzic (Oct 11, 2007)

cresing said:


> Is there a way that I would be able to copy multiple file names within a file folder? I have a folder that contains 400+ files and I need to copy all of the file names into excel. Copy and pasting each one seperatly will probably take me all day to complete and I really do not want to do it that way. So I am hoping someone can help me out here. Thank You!


try using Dopus (GP Software), it's an excellent replacement for win explorer. there, you'll find the option "Copy filenames only", which will put all your selected filenames in the clipboard. And, it works well with excell spreadsheet 
cheers
Haris


----------



## maycarpenter (Mar 26, 2008)

There is also a tool that can do this for free.

http://www.karenware.com/powertools/ptdirprn.asp

Or if you prefer MSDOS:

After you get to the subdirectory that you want to list in MSDOS, you can then type the following commands:

dir /b > c:\directory.txt

That will give the files and folders in bare format in a text file on the c drive
or
dir > c:\directory.txt


----------



## MidniteCarnival (Feb 10, 2010)

Simply awesome! Had to say 'thanks, May' this is exactly what I was trying to do too. 

Also wanted to point that it can be a bit of a pain to get XP to look at the square root of C: for the document. I had to bring back memories of the early nineties and drop back to C: in DOS via the cd .. command (you start off in 'documents and setting\owner'). From there I also used the edit command to edit directory.txt so that I could bring up DOS's ancient word processor and re-save the document into a folder on my desktop to find it easier. =)


----------

